# How often to replace Andis blade drive?



## happybooker1 (Dec 6, 2011)

How do you know when the blade drive needs to be replaced? Or how often do YOU replace it? And where's a good place to buy them?


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Ahh, this was something I was thinking about just a few days ago. I don't have the answer, but am interested to find out!


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

generally if you're having trouble cutting and you know the blade is fine then it's likely the blade drive needs replacing, you can usually see they start to look shaved towards the end.

And as for how often I don't know if it's just my bad luck but i've yet to have an andis clipper outlast it's blade drive, they usually only last a year and it's cheaper to replace than repair them here. My laube I replace the drive every six or seven months.

oh and petedge sells blade drives


----------

